# CHMM



## buddingpe (Jan 29, 2012)

Friends,

Anyone who have taken CHMM exam ? Any thoughts (certification value, time to study )

I am interested to take the CHMM certification and would like to know if somone has taken this certification.

Thanks.


----------



## okeng (Jan 29, 2012)

I took the CHMM exam just before I got my Envrironmental PE last fall and thought it was good preparation. I took it because I wanted some way to tangibly demonstrate my skills to my current employer. While I did not get an immediate pay raise I do get more respect for my input and garner a position for future advancement. I feel the certification represents a well rounded understanding of the often complex overlapping regulation and hazardous materials handling. Many of the large companies here require or reccomend certification. If you are looking to stay in this aspect of the environmental industry, I think it would open doors for you as you progress in your career. Besides, it looks cool with PE, CHMM beside your name!

I studied for about 2 or 3 months for the CHMM exam. I read the IHMM and AHMP books cover to cover then used the datachem software I got from a friend to practice test questions. I was pretty prepared so I thougth the exam was pretty easy but you need to really know the subtleties of environmental law and regulation. I thought DOT labling was kind of tought because you dont have a cheat sheet to use during the exam and there are a lot of classification combinations. The injection well classes also seemed to confuse me at first. Typically at work I would refer to a reference for clarification but again you must have memorized. There are a few questions that require a calculator like fate and transport, concentrations, and radiation. Preping for the test and passing really gave me a solid understanding of environmental regulation and managment principals I consider of great value.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 29, 2012)

I've only recently run into this certification after someone's name. What does it stand for?


----------



## okeng (Jan 29, 2012)

Certified Hazardous Materials Manager - http://www.ihmm.org/


----------



## buddingpe (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks Okeng. appreciate it.


----------



## nmeaster (Jan 11, 2013)

okeng said:


> I studied for about 2 or 3 months for the CHMM exam. I read the IHMM and AHMP books cover to cover then used the datachem software I got from a friend to practice test questions. I was pretty prepared so I thougth the exam was pretty easy but you need to really know the subtleties of environmental law and regulation.


Okeng,

I know this post is old, but ...

Did you use the IHMM as a reference for the PE exam. And if so, did you find it valuable?

Thanks for any input!

Mark


----------



## okeng (Feb 2, 2013)

Mark, yes I did use the IHMM as a reference for the PE exam. As I recall I used it to confirm my answer for a non-quantitative question. I took more books than I needed for the exam but I was familiar with them and it comforted me having them near lol!.


----------



## chiko (Dec 12, 2013)

Any one has datachem software. Really need help here. [email protected]


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 12, 2013)

are there annual/semiannual renewals and pdh requirements like the PE with this one?

They were going to host a study prep class and admin the test here a few years ago, but upper management poopooed the whole thing since we would have to allow non agency folks to participate.


----------



## chiko (Dec 12, 2013)

Each application must demonstrate a total of at least 200 CMPs for his/her specific 5-year cycle.

b. Each application may demonstrate up to 100 CMPs for Active Practice (employment).
c. Each application must demonstrate at least 100 CMPs for Professional Development.
d. All CMPs claimed must have been earned during the current 5-year cycle ONLY in order to
count towards recertification.


----------



## Daniel Farcas (Nov 25, 2020)

There is a new book available for CHMM exam takers:

CHMM EXAM ESSENTIAL PRACTICE SIMPLY AND THOROUGHLY EXPLAINED by Dr. Daniel Farcas CIH, CSP, CHMM

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08N9BYB7D

The CHMM Exam - Essential Practice by Farcas, Hammond, and Cena is, as the name implies, an essential set of questions for the Certified Hazardous Materials Manager exam. This book is well laid out in 14 sections. It draws the reader in, which certainly assists with the increased retention of the amount of material that has to be covered. The questions are well introduced with a short narrative before introducing the pertinent equations and solution to the over 450 examples of essential questions. The book serves as a formidable preparation for the CHMM exam and a good review of basic principles, a reference for many of the day-to-day technical issues confronting the practicing worker’s safety, and a guide for raising awareness of potential problems for which alert action is required. The authors bring a breadth of experience and insight into the issues handled in the text. They bring context to the basic principles to be highlighted by the examples of the questions and their solutions. CHMM Exam - Essential Practice should be a must-have text for everyone in the field.


----------

